# Replace Basement Window w/ Glass Block



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

My Aunt wants her old hopper style basement windows replaced with glass block. Something I have never done, yet. My supplier has stock windows that would fit if you took the existing metal frame out, which is what he said most guys do. Otherwise it is a special order custom size to fit the steel opening.

It is a poured wall, will the frame come out easily? Cut it into pieces and take it out or just cut the stop that sticks out? I can reframe/drywall the inside if needed.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Century Man (Jan 14, 2009)

The glass block basement window is popular in Philadelphia and produced by Northeast Building Products.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Century Man said:


> The glass block basement window is *popular in Philadelphia* and produced by Northeast Building Products.


The glass block was popular in the '80s with parents owning homes with basements in the mdwest in flood zones.

It was UN POPULAR with their children who couldn't sneek out said window and join their freinds in teenage shenanigans .:sad:

To the OP I have dealt with other old style metal framed windows but not THAT praticular application.

I would suggest drilling out the screw heads if they don't remove easily and cut the frame four times bending the pieces into the center of the opening.

If it's real old that might be your only option don't think just cutting the stop out will do anything but waste your time. IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

You may want to check local code on Basment EGGRES windows before going to far.

We dont have basements in this part of the world so Im not up to date on basment windows but I remember seeing stuff about it when I lived in the midwest along time ago. Something to the effect there had to be so many eggres windows by footage and if finished 1 in each area or room.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

firemike said:


> It is a poured wall, will the frame come out easily? Cut it into pieces and take it out or just cut the stop that sticks out? I can reframe/drywall the inside if needed.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


You can chisel the frame out using a small demolition or chipping hammer and fix the opening with quick set mortar if you have to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Done a bunch of glass block over on this side of the mitten. 

Removal is a pain but the first one is the hardest. Remove the hopper sash. The metal frame will be mortared in the RO, normally I use a cold chisel, pry bar and hammer to bash the frame out. It'll take a while and make a mess so it's nice to have poly under the window.

We personally use pre manufactured with vent units because of time/labor if you have a standard size like you have. If you have a dryer vent in one of the old windows don't worry, PM me and I'll tell you how to get around that and how to install, I have a few secrets that save time and trouble. :thumbsup:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I just removed a few of those and put in new glass block. Once you get the window out the frame comes pretty easy. Once you get a cold chisel under any portion of it, most of them bend out pretty easy. I also agree with buying the pre-made ones with a vent. Saves a ton of time/labor trying to stick it all together. Where at in michigan is the job? The ones i did were in southgate (downriver area) and they sure werent installed very well, but made my job of replacing them alot easier.


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

IJust cut the bottom frame in the middle with a sawall. Pry the the bottom frame up, it will fold up
And pop right out. It will take a 32x14" or 32" x 14". Go to G.B.I glassblocks in Clinton Twp.
Best deal to purchase glassblocks. Goodluck


----------

